# Asselbefall im Garten



## Mr.Frost (11. Sep. 2011)

Hallo Gemeinde,
im Garten meiner Freunde haben sich __ Asseln gewaltig breit gemacht.
Besonders daran ist jedoch, dass die Asseln nicht unter Steinen, in Erdlöchern oder am Kompost leben sondern z.B. die Himbeerbüsche in Beschlag genommen haben. Die Viehcher krabbeln die Stämme ruaf un runter. Pflückt man eine __ Himbeere kann es passieren, das ein Assel da heraus krabbelt.
Für mich absolut untypisch, bevorzugen doch Asseln meines Wissens nach dunkle, feuchte Ecken, fauliges Obst ect.
Meine Freunde wissen nicht weiter, hat jemand von Euch schon mal derartiges bobachten können?

Bis demnäxt!

Volker


----------



## pema (11. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Asselbefall im Garten*

Hallo Volker,

erinnere dich an das Wetter der letzten Monate. Da ist es leider nicht nur unter Steinen feucht, sondern überall im Garten und das ständig.

Ich habe in unserem Garten noch nie so viele __ Asseln und __ Schnecken gesehen, wie dieses Jahr. Aber wundern tut mich das nicht

petra


----------



## jolantha (11. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Asselbefall im Garten*

Hallo Volker,
auch bei mir retten sich die __ Asseln in die Büsche, weil es unter den Steinen zuuuu nass ist. Mein Rasen quietscht vor Nässe, und das Wasser kann gar nicht mehr ablaufen. Wahrscheinlich mögen die Asseln es auch nicht so nass.


----------



## Zermalmer (11. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Asselbefall im Garten*

Da muss ich Petra und Anne recht geben....
Ich habe zwar nicht direkt darauf geachtet, aber ja, auch bei mir gibt es, wenn ich es genauer betrachte, dieses Jahr enorm viele __ Asseln... und mitunter auch an stellen, wo sie sonst eher selten sind.

Spricht echt dafür, dass es so feucht ist, das selbst die Asseln die Flucht an ungewöhnlichere Orte in Erwägung ziehen.


----------



## Elfriede (12. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Asselbefall im Garten*

hallo zusammen,

obwohl es hier auf Paros sehr heiss und trocken ist, habe ich noch nirgendwo sonst so viele __ Asseln gesehen, sie sind überall auf dem Grundstück, auch auf den Terrassen und im Haus und zwar nicht nur heuer sondern immer schon. Man gewöhnt sich daran und hat immer einen Besen parat um sie aus den Gehlinien zu fegen und nicht zu zertreten. Es kann natürlich sein, dass das Mikroklima um den Teich sie anzieht, wie viele andere Tiere auch. Oft fühle ich mich in meinem Haus wie in einem Kleinsttierzoo. Da die Türen zum Garten immer offen stehen, suchen die Tiere hier im Haus wahrscheinlich etwas Schatten und Kühlung, die ich gerne mit ihnen teile.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Bebel (15. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Asselbefall im Garten*

Hallo Volker

Ich kann Deine Beobachtung nur bestätigen. 

Auch bei mir gibt es dieses Jahr eine Assel-Invasion. Habe letztens nachts mit der Taschenlampe mein Hochbeet besucht, um zu sehen wer da die ganzen Löcher in die Blätter frisst und war etwas angewidert, als es an meinem Gemüse von __ Asseln nur so wimmelte. 

Auch an unseren Hauswänden (Sandstein mit alten Fugen) tummeln sich nachts die Asseln und auch im Haus (schon ca. 100 Jahre alt, mit genügend verstecken für solche Tiere) habe ich selten soviele Asseln gesehen wie in diesem (feuchten) Sommer.

Ich hoffe mit trockenerem Wetter hat der Spuk auch wieder ein Ende.

LG Bebel


----------



## pyro (21. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Asselbefall im Garten*

Die Schläuche meiner S. Purpurea sind voll mit __ Asseln und die Venusfliegenfallen kaum geöffnet...

Auch bei mir gibt es genug von den Tieren.


----------

